# Libmcs error



## Chlorus (Mar 27, 2009)

In the course of upgrading Xfce via ports, I've gotten this error on the xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 package:

```
xfce4-mcs-manager-4.4.3 cannot install: Unknown component libmcs
```

I've ensured that libmcs was in fact installed, and I've run pkgdb -F which found no problems. I originally had this problem about a week ago and figured it was a problem with the ports tree and waited to update my ports tree in the hopes that would resolve the problem. However that did not work so I assume its a problem with my system. 

I'm still a new FreeBSD user, so any help in figuring out what I'm doing wrong would be greatly appreciated.

I'm running FreeBSD 7.1 under VirtualBox, if that makes any difference.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2009)

Before updating you should read /usr/ports/UPDATING.



> 20090304:
> AFFECTS: users of x11-wm/xfce4
> AUTHOR: oliver@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## Chlorus (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow I totally forgot about the existence of that file. Doing the uninstall now. Thanks!


----------

